# Home gym idea (power rack)



## ShiftingSkies (May 26, 2016)

Hey guys, I don't do much carpentry (read: none at all) and I'm trying to get a personal gym going in my garage. One of the pieces I'm having a hard time getting is the power rack because nobody ships to where I live for a reasonable price and the stores don't have one I want/am willing to pay for. So, I'm thinking about building one, but I don't have much experience.

I've found some DIY racks online and I'm using some ideas I've found but I want to make it as stable and strong as possible, so I wanted to get some feedback on the design I've made.

My last experience building anything out of wood was making a table in high school shop class almost 15 years ago, so this could be laughable. I'd just appreciate any tips.

Here's what a power rack looks like for reference, in case you're not familiar: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41R0zRuZesL.jpg

Here's my design:
http://i.imgur.com/riZJdlR.jpg?1

It's pretty much just a bunch of 2x4s and 4x4s stuck together. The top holes are for where the barbell itself will sit (pic below of the hooks I'll be making; basically a steel pipe with an elbow fitting at the end shoved through the 4x4), and the bottom holes are for the safeties (steel bars going from the front 4x4s to the back 4x4s to catch the bar if you drop it).

Pic of hooks: http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.co...e-power-rack3.jpg.pagespeed.ic.gjQ-zaq3gQ.jpg

I also had a few questions:
1) What would be the best kind of wood to get (structurally strongest, durable, resistant to warping, etc)?

2) How would I go about making the joints as strong as possible? I assume decently heavy bolts and joint braces would do pretty well.

3) In order to avoid moisture from affecting the wood, would it be a good idea to use a sealant on it before starting to build?

4) How strong can I reasonably expect this sort of setup to be, or how can I make it stronger and more stable?

Any input greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id be pretty iffy on building a weight rack out of wood. Youre focusing a lot of weight on a relatively small area, which isnt something wood excels at, and this something is supposed to stand between you and a falling barbell. Now, massively overbuilding everything you could be reasonably safe, but personally id still be wary. I say stick to metal for something like that


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

There's got to be some welders in your area that would build you a rack for no more than the online ones.
I agree with Epic ... if you're into (or will be getting into) heavier weights, wood might not be the best idea.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

This should not be built out of wood. 

Don't do it!!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I lift almost everyday, I wouldn't use a rack made from wood.

To make a rack out of wood will require you to overbuild as the weight focused on a particular spot is significant. 

Square steel tube is cheap these days, I would find someone local to build you one, a good fabricator should be able to make one for you pretty quickly.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from previous posts. All wood continues to "breathe" - that is expand and contract with the weather. Best to stick with metal/steel in your "personal gym" project! Be safe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you could show us one in use we may be better able to understand the stresses and strains.

George


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

*Strut may be the way*



shoot summ said:


> I lift almost everyday, I wouldn't use a rack made from wood.
> 
> To make a rack out of wood will require you to overbuild as the weight focused on a particular spot is significant.
> 
> Square steel tube is cheap these days, I would find someone local to build you one, a good fabricator should be able to make one for you pretty quickly.


I would use a Unistrut or Superstrut product, which would allow you to bolt it together. I would make good use of the very high strength angle plates, and I would use Grade 5 bolts. The many hole positions would allow you to adjust the various fittings.

A wood design will definitely work and could look very cool in White Oak, but the detailing required to take into account the structural qualities of the oak, cost of the wood, cost of special hardware, etc means making it in wood becomes a mission in itself.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Brian(J) said:


> I would use a Unistrut or Superstrut product, which would allow you to bolt it together. I would make good use of the very high strength angle plates, and I would use Grade 5 bolts. The many hole positions would allow you to adjust the various fittings.
> 
> A wood design will definitely work and could look very cool in White Oak, but the detailing required to take into account the structural qualities of the oak, cost of the wood, cost of special hardware, etc means making it in wood becomes a mission in itself.


I thought about suggesting Uni-strut as I'm a unistrut nut... :grin:

But once you buy the strut and all of the brackets, bolts, nuts, it's at the same cost to have someone fab one up. It's really surprising how cheap square tube is.

I was also a little concerned about a single stick, might have to double it up on the top rail.

Even when you aren't lifting really heavy, sometimes the weight comes down pretty hard due to exhaustion.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I have no experience with a DIY wooden power rack, but I have some experience with weight training. There are a ton of DIY designs out there using 4x4s and I think it could work. Been planning to build one myself. 

That being said: http://caddywho.blogspot.com/2012/01/power-rack-fun-time.html


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There's also DIY plans for home built bowling ball cannons.....they're likely to kill you too.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

gj13us said:


> I have no experience with a DIY wooden power rack, but I have some experience with weight training. There are a ton of DIY designs out there using 4x4s and I think it could work. Been planning to build one myself.
> 
> That being said: http://caddywho.blogspot.com/2012/01/power-rack-fun-time.html


You know, i think the title of that linked article says plenty about why you should go with metal over wood...

Just because someone on the internet has done something doesnt mean its safe, or you should try it, no matter how cool it looks. For example:





Cool? Sure. Likely to result in spontaneous amputation? Probably.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

You COULD build a very good power rack.

Get some rail road ties for the uprights. Get 4x4 round fence posts. Drill holes in the ties at approximately 30 degrees angle. Insert fence posts into holes so that 4 inches or so protrudes.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, I'm not going to argue the point. As they say, there's a reason cars are made out of metal. Metal is definitely a better choice. But I don't think wood is as weak as people think, unless you're dropping a whole lot of weight on it, which, if you're working with such weight, you're probably in a powerlifter gym or already have your own metal power cage.


----------



## ShiftingSkies (May 26, 2016)

Hey guys, OP here. I haven't checked the post since a day or two after I made it because I got dissuaded by the first few responses. I still haven't decided if I'm going to go through with it but I just wanted to add a few things:

First, I actually called a few metal shops around town to see if they'd be able to fab a rack for me but they all said no due to liability. I'm actually very interested in looking into the earlier suggestion of Unistrut, but as I've already started to build a pullup bar/pulley system, I might not even have enough room for a cage anymore. 

Second, and this might be a moot point now, but a big concern I've seen around forums is the localization of pressure on the wood where the bar would rack (on the end of a vertical standing 4x4 or railroad tie as someone mentioned earlier). My first thought was to bolt a metal plate on it then stick a rubber plate on that to avoid damage to the bar. Would that help prevent damage/splitting to the wood?

Also, did anyone have guidance on the sealant question? Basically, should I coat in some sort of sealant anything out of wood I build to keep excess moisture out? 

Thanks a ton for your replies, guys.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tell the welder it's a quilt rack. That needs to be steel.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How many shops have you called? I can't imagine that being worse than what a fabrication shop does on a daily basis.


----------



## ShiftingSkies (May 26, 2016)

hwebb99 said:


> How many shops have you called? I can't imagine that being worse than what a fabrication shop does on a daily basis.


I called two or three and they all said they wouldn't build it because of liability reasons.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd keep calling, metal shops build trailers every day, with far more liability than a weight rack.


----------



## ShiftingSkies (May 26, 2016)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'd keep calling, metal shops build trailers every day, with far more liability than a weight rack.


I'll check with others, but chances are there aren't many around. Hawaii has its disadvantages.


----------



## Rdog (Nov 14, 2013)

You absolutely could (well I could) build a safe power rack out of wood. Its honestly laughable so many say its a bad idea. What they should say is it "could be" a bad idea...its really on you (your design and your skills in constructing it) as to where it falls on the spectrum of good and bad ideas.

I'd rather have it made well from wood than poorly from metal, I've seen welds break on gym equipment before.

Your design maybe is not the best (the sketch is crude, hard to tell) I would not use 4x4s for the uprights and would rather make a laminated beam out of several 2x4/6/ etc. (Or at least add 2x4 to the 4x4.) You say you have looked at a few, there are so many out there, I'd keep looking and come up with a couple of options, figure out the price list for lumber, glue, fasteners, etc. and take it from there.

As other have alluded to the weight you will be using (how strong you are) plays a part. 
Selection of wood will be important (no cutting corners on quality)
Secondary safety precautions should be considered.

You could use PT at the "feet" if moisture is a concern, or place it on a mat, I'd probably finish it with BLO as its pretty cheap and a decent protector of moisture, paint would probably work just as well?

I say, go for it. I have a lot of home projects going on right now, as soon as they are finished I will be building my own as well.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmmm...Good way to thin the crop!

I'm going to say what has already said.
BAD IDEA!

If you don't know loading engineering, don't attempt this.
Whereas the downforce on the uprights would be sufficient for heavy loads (the compressive strength of wood is quite awesome) the horizontal portions can't take it.
Lets say you are a heavy lifter and use 500 lbs as an example. On a 4"x4" that load is spread on 2 locations equaling 250 lbs IF put down evenly. So lets say 350 lbs when it hits the horizontal. That 350 lbs is not static. It also is a point load with the weight bars area equaling less than 1 square inch. Add to that that it comes down hard and that point load is like a pounding down on the horizontal wood. Lets also say that horizontal support is 2'-6" long.
One flaw , weak spot, crack, knot in that horizontal support WILL fracture over time.

It's not so much the weight as it is the point load and the jackhammer like pounding.

Bad Idea!
Use steel....at least for the horizontals.


----------

